# LCD Screen ripple effect, possible damage?



## svm253 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello all -

I recently bought an HP Pavlion g6-1b50us. It had no problems out of the box, really, but here I am a couple of months later with this LCD screen issue and I'm pretty much out of luck because HP won't help me (standard warranty). I just wanted to confirm if this is definitely accidental damage, and if so, how could this possibly happen? (image links below)


See, it perplexes me because my laptop is stationary 90% of the time, on a desk with an external mouse/keyboard. It almost looks like water stains or something, but as far as I know, I didn't spill anything. The laptop is elevated on a laptop cooling pad anyway.


Unfortunately, this problem appears to be slowly getting worse. It started out small but now the ripples are almost covering the screen. Please see the following photos:

imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer

The ripples show up best on a white background, so that's how I took the pictures. I can use the display just fine, but the ripples do get kind of annoying from time to time, like I have a constantly dirty screen.

Here is a link to a (very crappily captured, I apologize) video I took, if that helps: 

LCD Screen Ripple Effect / Damage - YouTube

Very annoying problem. Am I pretty much screwed here? Time to buy a new LCD screen?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF does the issue repeat itself if you connect a external monitor ? here is the service manual which you may find useful http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02829479.pdf


----------



## svm253 (Mar 4, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF does the issue repeat itself if you connect a external monitor ? here is the service manual which you may find useful http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02829479.pdf


Hello - thanks for the link. I have connected it to an external monitor just to be sure but I already pretty much already knew it was a physical issue in the LCD screen/panel, I just don't know what it was caused by (pressure? Liquid somehow getting in there?) D: Is it screwed?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hard to say did you check for overtightend screws


----------

